# Roland VR-5 Web Streaming to private server



## Blacksheep0317 (Oct 16, 2011)

Alright..

So here is a good one for yallsen.

I am a sound/lighting/rigging/pyro guy thrown into a HS that includes a TV studio that I just completely over hauled. Part of that was adding a new VR-5 desk. And let me tell you..I am sold hands down on it.

BUT!

Does any one know if I can use the web streaming feature to a private server network and broadcast out on the schools web site? Have some international things coming up that I would like to include the sister schools in Japan, China, Germany, and France into and figured this could work.

Thanks all!


----------



## cpf (Oct 16, 2011)

The VR5 doesn't have any built-in streaming capabilities, what you do is hook it up to a PC and select it as a capture device in any streaming software. When I've done this I've used flash media encoder on the event site, and the trial (max 5 users) version of Flash Media Server on a machine in a datacenter in Texas, and from there just set up a little webpage with the stream embedded. Another option is a site like ustream.tv, if you don't want to mess with complicated software.


----------



## lieperjp (Oct 27, 2011)

I would use something like ustream.tv or livestream.com - in the channel settings you can make your channel private. Then you can grab an embed player, put it on your website behind a passwordwall (ustream even has the option to input a password before viewing the stream.) If quality is an issue, use flash media live encoder to up the quality (bother ustream and livestream explain how to do this in the support sections of their websites.) If the ads are an issue, you can try what cpf said or pay for ustream white-label or livestream pro. I've used both of these services and both are really easy and dummy proof. As long as windows is recognizing your VR-5 as a camera, either of these services (or fmle) will pick it up no problem! (I have a VR-5 and have used it many times with livestream.)


----------

